# First Backpacking Trip for Kids - Suggestions?



## Carter (Jun 2, 2012)

I am looking for suggested routes for an overnight trip with my 9 and 6 year old daughters.  This is their first backpacking trip, although both have plenty of car camping experience (mostly at Tully lake).  Ideal trip is 2-4 miles each way, with a water source at the end for splashing around or swimming.  Any suggestion in MA, NH, VT?  Many thanks.


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 3, 2012)

Merck Forest in Rupert VT is a nice spot to camp and hike with the little ones. They have a few cabins to chose from that you can rent out at a reasonable price or you can just tent it. There are also a few ponds within a few miles of the welcome center. It's a nice place with great views of Mt. Equinox. You can find more info here http://merckforest.org/camping_policies.php


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi Carter, welcome to the boards. I was going to suggest first doing some car camping but if you have done that already then you should be good to go. 

When I was younger my sister and I went to Little Rock Pond. That was a 2 mile hike, and it's a loop so it's not redundant. 

http://www.hiddenvermont.com/little-rock-pond-trail-53.html


----------



## billski (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm kinda surprised you want to go 2-4 miles with a 6 YO.  I was thinking of a half-mile.  It's still fun just being in the woods.  I remember being frightened to death my first camping trip.  You know, wolves, bears, killer snakes, werewolves and bigfoot,  You're close enough to the car if necessary.


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

My brother in law went on a six mile hike with his six year old last summer. ! They were out for almost four hours. It was pretty flat though (in Rhode Island). But still!


----------



## BMac (Jun 5, 2012)

I've done Stratton Pond and it is a very nice location.  Probably 3 miles from the road with a nice camping site and a lean-to if needed.  There are a few loops to be made.


----------



## vdk03 (Jun 5, 2012)

BMac said:


> I've done Stratton Pond and it is a very nice location.  Probably 3 miles from the road with a nice camping site and a lean-to if needed.  There are a few loops to be made.



Stratton Pond is nice, there are a few others not to far from there that I used to go to as a kid. Grout pond in particular is nice, there is a nice hiking trial right along the shore with tent sites spread out along it. 
Sent from my C771 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nick (Jun 5, 2012)

+1 on Stratton Pond, did that one as well as a kid. Very nice loop and swimming!


----------



## dropKickMurphy (Jun 7, 2012)

Baxter has a lot of great options.

If you can reserve the  Upper South Branch Pond lean-to, that's a beautiful spot that you can either hike to or canoe to from The South Branch Pond campground. 

You could even use a canoe to shuttle the gear, so the girls can hike without heavy packs, This also allows you to carry a cooler as well as other items to make them more comfortable.

Also, there are a bunch of nice waterfront sites along the Five Pond Loop. All of them are within 2 or 3 miles of the trailhead (near Trout Brook Farm). The Long Pond "Pines" site is particularly beautiful, one of the nicest backcountry sites in Baxter.

Keep in mind these are tent sites, not lean-to sites.

Also, the newly annexed Katahdin Lake area has some gorgeous lean-to sites within 2 or 3 miles of the trailhead (near Roaring Brook.

There is a lean-to on both the north shore and the south shore of this beautiful lake. Be sure to take a  canoe to explore the lake...you get some spectacular Katahdin/Knife Edge views out on the water.

Perhaps the nicest site (as well as the easiest hike) in that area of the park is the Martin Pond lean-to site. The view of Katahdin from the shore is one of the best in the entire park. Staying there also makes it easy to hike (without packs) the short distance to Katahdin Lake.

The Katahdin Lake North, Katahdin Lake South, and Martin Pond sites are all brand new, extra large lean-to's. 

I think any of the sites I mentioned would be excellent for a child's first backpacking trip.


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 7, 2012)

billski said:


> I'm kinda surprised you want to go 2-4 miles with a 6 YO.  I was thinking of a half-mile.  It's still fun just being in the woods.  I remember being frightened to death my first camping trip.  You know, wolves, bears, killer snakes, werewolves and bigfoot,  You're close enough to the car if necessary.



My 5 year old hikes Wachusett no problem. Depending on the trail that's 1+ and fairly rugged.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 8, 2012)

vdk03 said:


> Merck Forest in Rupert VT is a nice spot to camp and hike with the little ones. They have a few cabins to chose from that you can rent out at a reasonable price or you can just tent it. There are also a few ponds within a few miles of the welcome center. It's a nice place with great views of Mt. Equinox. You can find more info here http://merckforest.org/camping_policies.php



1+

If you're ever in Maine...although I'm a big fan of the Moosehead L. & above areas....the Western Mtns lakes region of Maine is beautiful...up through the Rangeley/Saddleback area...  A little further drive time I suppose.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 11, 2012)

Sooo many short loops in and around the Whites and Lakes of NH. Too many to tell you about but there are short hikes on Kearsarge in Andover, Cardigan in Caanan, or if you want real easy with spectacular views of Mt Washington - North and Middle Sugarloaf accessed from the Zealand Campground on Rte 302 in Twin Mountain, NH.


----------



## bigbog (Jun 17, 2012)

A few other thoughts....(up in Maine)

Camden Hills State Park,              .................Camden
Acadia National Park,                   .....................Mount Desert
Wolfe's Neck Woods State Park,    .......Freeport
Saddleback Mtn Resort,...................Rangeley
(http://www.saddlebacksummer.com/downloads/Hiking-Map-Summer-2010.pdf)

_
If you're nearby, beaches between Wells and Portland (walks & saltwater)_
Wells Beach, ...............................Wells
Crescent Beach State Park, ...........Cape Elizabeth
Higgins Beach, .............................Scarborough
Pine Point Beach, .........................Scarborough


----------

